# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Вложения в ЛС

## anton_dr

Включена возможность пересылки вложений через личные сообщения.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Полезно

----------


## rubin

Я бы сказал очень полезно  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

Правильнее сказать, не включена, а установлена: при всех достоинствах движка этот функционал доступен только в виде хака.  :Smiley:

----------

